# Sharinnegan Sasuke vs MS Kakashi



## RedChidori (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep. The title is HAX as fuck .



Vs




Location: Edo Madara vs The Gokage
State of Mind: IC for both
Starting Distance: 60 feet away
Knowledge: Sasuke knows about Kamui and it's mechanics. Kakashi knows about Sasuke's Sharinnegan and it's mechanics.
Restrictions: *Perfect Susano'o is to be used only as a LAST RESORT!*
Additional Info: Kakashi starts off with both MS activated. Sasuke starts off with his EMS activated in his right eye, and Sharinnegan in the left.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!* *-RedChidori*


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Yep. The title is HAX as fuck .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Current Kakashi's featless

Sasuke's teleport make him blitz Kakashi since it's IC for him to do that


----------



## Ashi (Aug 9, 2014)

We're not gonna wait for feats


Let's just put someone with a new power against someone who's been a top tier for 3 months now


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> We''re gonna wait for feats
> 
> 
> Let's just put someone with a new power against someone who's been a top tier for 3 months now



Current Sasuke's God-Tier


----------



## Ashi (Aug 9, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Current Sasuke's God-Tier



I prefer leaving the almighty out of this 

(Sorry being raised a muslim makes you touchy about who you call God 

That is on the off chane I go to hell for comparing characters in cartoon )


----------



## RedChidori (Aug 9, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I prefer leaving the almighty out of this
> 
> (Sorry being raised a muslim makes you touchy about who you call God
> 
> That is on the off chane I go to hell for comparing characters in cartoon )



He didn't call Sauce "God", he said God-Tier. Sasuke has God-like power now, he didn't call a fictional character the Most High .


----------



## Ashi (Aug 9, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> He didn't call Sauce "God", he said God-Tier. Sasuke has God-like power now, he didn't call a fictional character the Most High .



But God is unique


God is untouchable

Yadda Yadda Yadda

Also a big ghost samurai and A nice magic trick isn't God Like Power He's just stronk like that


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 9, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I prefer leaving the almighty out of this
> 
> (Sorry being raised a muslim makes you touchy about who you call God
> 
> That is on the off chane I go to hell for comparing characters in cartoon )



I was raised a muslim too, but I didn't call Sasuke God


----------



## Ashi (Aug 9, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> I was raised a muslim too, but I didn't call Sasuke God



Fair enough He's God-Tier


Happy?

Either way you got my point


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Kakashi's 2 Ms and his PS are still featless.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2014)

Sasuke blitzes the shit out of Kakashi like he nearly did Kaguya.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

KKashi uses Kamui after that. With Kakashi's rain, I think it's a stalemate or Sasuke will just have to wait for Kakashi to lose all his chakra.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> KKashi uses Kamui after that. With Kakashi's rain, I think it's a stalemate or Sasuke will just have to wait for Kakashi to lose all his chakra.



Sasuke will pop out of midair and kill Kakashi before he has time to use Kamui.

This is similar to Minato popping out of midair and hitting Obito before he could phase through Rasengan.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2014)

Unless Kakashi shows some kind of feats he is feat-less. 

Sasuke stomps.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 10, 2014)

Sasuke can't touch Kakashi. Knowing how sharrinegan works is a massive disadvantage for Sasuke. As soon as his cd starts, he's going to get sniped. He can't burn him either, he already tried that on Obito before. Didn't work.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 10, 2014)

Waiting for ppl to prove kakashi has equal or better reactions then judara


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 10, 2014)

Kakashi is being a little overrated here, we know FTG is faster than kamui although it's debatable as to if it's faster than double kamui. But sasuke's s/t jutsu is likely faster than either of those, I could see him timing an attack and blitzing kakashi when turns solid b4 he can phase. And given that sasuke doesn't even need seals to teleport there virtually no way to know when he's gunna attack. Plus sasuke should have superior stamina, no matter how you slice it sasuke is superior.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2014)

richard lewis said:


> Kakashi is being a little overrated here, we know FTG is faster than kamui although it's debatable as to if it's faster than double kamui. But sasuke's s/t jutsu is likely faster than either of those, I could see him timing an attack and blitzing kakashi when turns solid b4 he can phase. And given that sasuke doesn't even need seals to teleport there virtually no way to know when he's gunna attack. Plus sasuke should have superior stamina, no matter how you slice it sasuke is superior.



- He's actually severely overrated dispute having no feats so far.
- No, Sasuke's jutsu is not faster, at best it's equal in the speed. 
- Kamui does not need seal as well though.

I wonder if kishi will remember that Obito's eyes are supposedly out of light. Kakashi stated that he
can barely see with his first eye, and he needed to get really close to madara to be able to teleport part of the Gedu-damas.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - He's actually severely overrated dispute having no feats so far.
> - No, Sasuke's jutsu is not faster, at best it's equal in the speed.
> - Kamui does not need seal as well though.
> 
> ...



That plot-powered eyes :sanji


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - He's actually severely overrated dispute having no feats so far.
> - No, Sasuke's jutsu is not faster, at best it's equal in the speed.
> - Kamui does not need seal as well though.
> 
> ...



Yea but kamui isn't instant, sasuke's jutsu is.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2014)

richard lewis said:


> Yea but kamui isn't instant, sasuke's jutsu is.



Indeed.
,.,.,.,.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Indeed.
> ,.,.,.,.




If it is instant then why has it been evaded ?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> If it is instant then why has it been evaded ?



Sasuke's Teleport as the same speed than Hiraishin (i.e instant which you can't be faster unless you can move so fast that you can go back in time) and don't use the Sasuke x Kaguya panel since it has as much mean as the SM Minato x Juudara panel (i.e they needed to relie on they're own physical speed after the tele ended)


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> *don't use the Sasuke x Kaguya panel *since it has as much mean as the SM Minato x Juudara




HAHAHA

Dont use the panel to prove u wrong ? I see how u are now. 

Kaguya completely evaded "instant" jutsu

and naruto blitzes her...

so much for "instant" huh


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Dont use the panel to prove u wrong ? I see how u are now.
> 
> ...



I said don't use it because it's the same thing as the SM Minato x Juudara panel which will make you look stupid
unless you want to argue about Hiraishin not being instant


----------



## Ashi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Dont use the panel to prove u wrong ? I see how u are now.
> 
> ...




Way to skim past what he said right after


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Way to skim past what he said right after




Are we debating Sasuke and Kakashi still or are u nerfing like a lame ?


Kakashi reacted to the hand whereas Sasuke couldnt...I will use that feat all day long.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2014)

> Sasuke can't touch Kakashi. Knowing how  sharrinegan works is a massive disadvantage for Sasuke. As soon as his  cd starts, he's going to get sniped. He can't burn him either, he  already tried that on Obito before. Didn't work.



You seem to be under the impression that Kakashi won't be dead the moment the technique is on cool down.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

αce said:


> You seem to be under the impression that Kakashi won't be dead the moment the technique is on cool down.




Proof that sasuke can one shot Kakashi in PS with intangible 2x normal speed ? 

Plz and thank you


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Proof that sasuke can one shot Kakashi in PS with intangible 2x normal speed ?
> 
> Plz and thank you



Again, how can you double the speed of something that is as fast as your reaction time? 
and beside, only the warping speed is doubled


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Proof that sasuke can one shot Kakashi in PS with intangible 2x normal speed ?
> 
> Plz and thank you






> Restrictions: *Perfect Susano'o is to be used only as a LAST RESORT!*





> State of Mind: IC for both
> Starting Distance: 60 feet away






Read the opening post before you reply to me genius. Kakashi can know the mechanics it doesn't matter. Sasuke's going to blitz him and he doesn't have Madara level reactions or anything close. He dies in 10 seconds.


Now be gone with you.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 10, 2014)

αce said:


> . Sasuke's going to blitz him and he doesn't have Madara level reactions or anything close. He dies in 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> \.




Kakashi=Sasuke reaction due to last chapter

So nobody is getting blitzed sorry for you luck


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 11, 2014)

Intangibility too fast. Kakashi can't get blitzed anymore - the only way to hit him is bait him into an attack. Kamui phasing has never been outsped, only baited into letting the jutsu go.

Kakashi can use long range while intangible at the same time, as well. So now Kakashi can bait Sasuke into warping until he reaches the cool down.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - He's actually severely overrated dispute having no feats so far.
> - No, Sasuke's jutsu is not faster, at best it's equal in the speed.
> - Kamui does not need seal as well though.
> 
> ...



When I said sasuke's jutsu is faster what I meant by it is that it's instant similar to FTG but like kamui it doesn't require any seals to teleport. Kamui requires no seals but it isn't instant, it takes a little time to create the wormhole and teleport through it, or to phase a part of your body. So I think sasuke jutsu could always be activated faster just like FTG but in addition to that you can't avoid it b/c there is no way to know where he will teleport to.


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - He's actually severely overrated dispute having no feats so far.
> - No, Sasuke's jutsu is not faster, at best it's equal in the speed.
> - Kamui does not need seal as well though.
> 
> ...



When I said sasuke's jutsu is faster what I meant by it is that it's instant similar to FTG but like kamui it doesn't require any seals to teleport. Kamui requires no seals but it isn't instant, it takes a little time to create the wormhole and teleport through it, or to phase a part of your body. So I think sasuke jutsu could always be activated faster just like FTG but in addition to that you can't avoid it b/c there is no way to know where he will teleport to.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 12, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> That plot-powered eyes :sanji



Well Itachi eyes were blind when he gave them to Sasuke

I think eye transplanting clears the darkness in the eyes or something. But don't take my word on it I'm not a doctor


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 12, 2014)

richard lewis said:


> When I said sasuke's jutsu is faster what I meant by it is that it's instant similar to FTG but like kamui it doesn't require any seals to teleport. Kamui requires no seals but it isn't instant, it takes a little time to create the wormhole and teleport through it, or to phase a part of your body. So I think sasuke jutsu could always be activated faster just like FTG but in addition to that you can't avoid it b/c there is no way to know where he will teleport to.



Kamui got 1 Rinnegan Madara, so it's pretty damn fast. Especially now it's 2x speed


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 12, 2014)

Kakashi will obviously start the battle phasing, he's aware of Sasuke's instant teleporation technique. Considering Obito has never been hit by anyone while attempting to phase, save Minato with FTG while idiotically unaware of his own master's ability to warp through his weapons- you double that speed, he probably isn't getting blitzed at start battle unless Sasuke chooses to warp his arm into Kakashi's brain- against Kaguya and Judara he, for some reason, chose to warp in front of them with his sword/arm cocked back, then he had to move his sword or arm toward the enemy to kill them. Technically he should be capable of appearing inside the body of his enemy as his technique is dimension-traveling, in other words, he should be capable of appearing with Chidori inside of Kakashi's head- now I think that might kill him. 

Kakashi avoided the hand of Kaguya's transformation by activating PS and flying away from it, difficult to say he wouldn't be capable of phasing before a technique he knows Sasuke will use at start battle when he can double the phasing speed of Obito, which only Minato's FTG has been capable of defeating, and has the reaction speed to activate and move PS before Kaguya's hand- which Naruto and Sasuke canonically stated they couldn't avoid- hit him. 

Still doesn't mean he beats him though.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 12, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Kakashi=Sasuke reaction due to last chapter
> 
> So nobody is getting blitzed sorry for you luck





JuicyG said:


> Are we debating Sasuke and Kakashi still or are u nerfing like a lame ?
> 
> 
> Kakashi reacted to the hand whereas Sasuke couldnt...I will use that feat all day long.



Exhausted Kakashi and Obito > Naruto, Kaguya, and Sasuke physically  because they can move in gravity while those 3 couldn't.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 14, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> But God is unique
> 
> 
> God is untouchable
> ...


Thor, you mad ?


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 20, 2014)

Kamui GG heh


----------



## blk (Aug 20, 2014)

Kakashi should win.
Sasuke will be able to use his S/T jutsu once before being killed: if he uses it offensively, Kakashi will counter it with intangibility.
After this first utilization, nothing stops Kakashi from sniping Sasuke's head.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

Kakashi takes it for now.


----------

